# Moon Phases and Labor?



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

This site is such an informational gold mine that I wanted to get some advice on something else. Not much else to do with my time besides watch non-laboring goats:hysterical:

So why not talk about Moon Phases. I had originally heard that animals were more likely to give birth either 3 days before or 3 days after a full moon. 

Then I was told, "If it is going to storm or rain, thats when they'll have them!" 

Then I just recently heard that a friend of mine knows her ewe's will lamb when there a change in the moon. 

So i started reading about it. I read a study that said, yes...birth is brought on by Low Pressure Fronts, (Your rain and storms)
But couldnt find much on birthing during moon phases. :stars:

So I pulled out my "handy dandy notebook" in which i have steadily recorded all kidding signs this year, and this is what I have..


January 1st- was a FULL MOON. Our barn cat had kittens that night. It was also one of the WORST WINTER STORMS coming down that we had.
so that covers both, low pressure and moon.
Our Neighbor also had a ton of calves born that night.

February 26- Trouble started losing her plug. That was 4 days after a moon change to "Last Quarter Moon"

March 2- Trouble starts pushing head against wall, stretching and arching back, yawning, nesting, breathing fast, and grinding teeth. This was the DAY AFTER A NEW MOON.

March 8- Our other cat had kittens. This day was the moon phase change 1ST QUARTER MOON.


March 17- Trouble had all Labor signs including two hard pushes, rolling, panting, acting like in labor. This was the day after A FULL MOON.


March 24- Cadence started streaming, stretching and arching back, breathing faster, and whining. This is the day after a Moon Phase, LAST QUARTER MOON.


Now, neither of my goats have kidded yet, but maybe all the false labor signs are brought by these moon phase changes.

What do you think? Have any experience with kidding during storms? Full Moons?


:thumb:


----------



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

My first doe kidded 1/29/14 ... 1 day before the New Moon ... nighttime temp -3ÂºF.
My second doe kidded 3/4/14 ... 3 days after the New Moon ... nighttime temp -4ÂºF.
My next doe is due 3/31/14 ... 1 day after the New Moon ... hoping for warmer nights!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

ykcharrier said:


> My first doe kidded 1/29/14 ... 1 day before the New Moon ... nighttime temp -3ÂºF.
> My second doe kidded 3/4/14 ... 3 days after the New Moon ... nighttime temp -4ÂºF.
> My next doe is due 3/31/14 ... 1 day after the New Moon ... hoping for warmer nights!



Thats awesome. Thanks for sharing. The New Moon is on the 30th, so maybe ill have kids soon:hysterical:
But at the rate they are going, probably notound::yawn:


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hummingbird is due March 30th...I am going to hold you all to this!!!


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I've always watched for our animals to have their babies on a change of moon phase. The white bass will make runs on a full moon and usually spawn the night of a full moon. I don't know if it's scientifically proven but I know the moon plays a significant part in this type of thing.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

> Hummingbird is due March 30th...I am going to hold you all to this!!!


We have one due March 30th also. So we will see if this holds true. I do believe it plays a part.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, Goatsandsheep, I took a copy of this thread out to the barn and posted it so that everyone can see it. All of the barn cats have read it and digested all the information. Several of the girls who have already kidded stopped by and gave it a glance and a nibble.
Of course, Hummingbird refuses to read the dern thing and is playing it really close to the vest...we shall see...


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Most proven correlations between animal "birthing events" and moon phases have to do with two factors: increased survival rate due to 1) tidal movements and/or 2) increased or decreased night visibility. Example baby sea turtles need a beacon(moon) and a high tide to help them get to the safety of the water quicker. And many fish rely on similar conditions. Some animals have better survival rates during new moons when they are less likely to be detected by predators or conversely during full moon to spot and evade predators. But ask any OB nurse, they'll tell you they are busiest during a full moon. There's still a lot we don't know about our little speck in the universe!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I heard that it gets screwy with this theory if the animals are under unnatural lighting too...heat lamp, fluorescent bulbs etc. needs to be natural light during the moon phases. Not sure how true it is.


----------



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

Update: Our FF Opal who was due on 3/31 kidded this morning at 11:30 on the Full Moon. She had a jet black buckling (7#0oz) and a brown doeling (6#6oz).


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmmmmmm. My doe kidded the 28th


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

One of mine kidded last night!!!
One day before the new moon, which is tonight


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

So, this leaves Hummingbird...well, if she is going to kid tonight, she is fooling us. She is waddling around looking like she wants to bake them for another day - at least. I will let you know.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Very interesting!

I can usually pinpoint when mine will kid based on what I have going on.

Taking son to airport to catch flight to Italy - Ginger kidded.
Taking last class needed so I could schedule exam for real estate broker's license - Rhubarb kidded.
Going to auction that I had been looking forward to for over a month - Fern kidded.

Basically, whenever it will be most inconvenient, they will have their kids. And if they aren't ready to kid when I have something going on, the other animals are more than happy to take that opportunity to get sick or injured. (Horse gashed leg on prom day, dog throwing up when headed to Philadelphia for a weekend, and so on, and so on ...)


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

ykcharrier said:


> Update: Our FF Opal who was due on 3/31 kidded this morning at 11:30 on the Full Moon. She had a jet black buckling (7#0oz) and a brown doeling (6#6oz).


You meant New Moon?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The new moon brought nothing as far ad my expectant doe kidding... Still have three days before and after theory


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Ditto. Hummer is still humming.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure if she qualifies...one day past her due date Hummingbird had quads! Two boys and two girls. I will put up photos on a separate thread.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Still qualifies. The rule is a few days before or after... 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Well ours is holding tight so far. She a little swollen today and more loving. You would think with a new moon and rain storm she would have had them!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Tonight is the moon phase change. It'll be the first quarter moon of the month, and my goat is in early labor!!!


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I had babies last night. She was 2 days early.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

On the blood moon Doug....


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

MirandaT said:


> On the blood moon Doug....



That was the 9th. I have another doe due the 16th that has kept me up for two days now acting weird. I've been watching goat tv. I'm glad she didn't kid last night, it was cold.


----------



## initforluv2006 (Apr 1, 2021)

My lil rat terrier lost her mucus plug today no labor yet


----------

